# Moving from US (New York) to Munich



## guyinny

I'm considering a relo from NY to Germany, near or in Munich. I have a million questions. 

What schools are best for English speaking Americans? My kids are 6, 8 and 11. I've found these so far:
Munich Intl School
Bavarian Intl School
Franconian Intl School

What areas should I target for renting a home? Is there a house rental market there? What can I expect to pay for a 2-3 bedroom home? We'd be there 2 years and I'd prefer to rent.

How do I shop home rentals? 

My work is working on the relo package, and we haven't done a lot of these, so much of the research is up to me.

Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## twostep

Considering the size and commute times in Munich I would use my place of employment as base for my searches. Google for umzugsagent, immobilienmakler ... for initial contacts with relocation agents.


----------



## James3214

I don't know Munich that well but from investigation the Munich International School (MIS) is the older more established school and is a lot bigger than the Bavarian (BIS). MIS is in the south/SW of the city and BIS about 20kms outside at Haimhausen. Both schools have buses that serve the city and suburbs.
For 2 years it is best to rent, although probably not cheap you can get an idea of rental prices and whats available from a website like :
Immobilien Scout24 - Wohnungen und Immobilien online

Nice city and you can expect a high standard of living as well.


----------



## Bevdeforges

If you're in the process of working out the relocation package, see if you can get your employer to pop for a relocation service. They do wonders as far as helping you find housing and schools - plus, if you don't have the local language, they can run interference with the rental agencies and the like.

There are lots of differences in how one looks for an apartment (or any rental) and having someone handy to explain how things work is worth whatever it costs (your employer). You may also want to contact one of the local expat clubs in the area. There is a FAWCO group in Munich (FAWCO = Federation of American Women's Clubs Overseas) www.internationalwomensclub.org which could help you in getting situated.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## xcountry

*Good luck!*

I have heard great things about the MIS - I had a friend who's parents taught there. 

Renting a home is going to cost you €€€. Mostly homes (or villas as they are called in German) are on the outskirts of town, e.g. long commute. If you rent a flat in town you could look at Haidhausen, Au, Bogenhausen. 3 bedrooms will set you back a lot. I would think you could rent around 2,500-3,000€ a month if you are lucky. 

Leave it to the relocation agency to manage the ground work. It would be hard for you to get into the system and understand the details if you are not fluent in German, e.g. it is normaly in Germany to buy a kitchen when moving into a flat or home. Most of them do not come with a kitchen. Of course you can take the kitchen when you leave, but who does such a silly thing???

Hope the info helps.




guyinny said:


> I'm considering a relo from NY to Germany, near or in Munich. I have a million questions.
> 
> What schools are best for English speaking Americans? My kids are 6, 8 and 11. I've found these so far:
> Munich Intl School
> Bavarian Intl School
> Franconian Intl School
> 
> What areas should I target for renting a home? Is there a house rental market there? What can I expect to pay for a 2-3 bedroom home? We'd be there 2 years and I'd prefer to rent.
> 
> How do I shop home rentals?
> 
> My work is working on the relo package, and we haven't done a lot of these, so much of the research is up to me.
> 
> Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## ina

Regarding finding a rental, you can either check the Saturday edition of the local newspaper or online. A popular website is Wohnungen, Immobilien und Häuser bei ImmobilienScout24 mieten, kaufen, inserieren

On this website, you can search by area, location, price, etc.

Munich is one of the most expensive cities in Germany. A 2-3 bedroom apartment can cost anywhere from EUR 1,000 and more, depending on where in the city you're looking to rent.


----------

